# how do i make the 1st move



## Enigma77 (Jul 25, 2011)

im male and ive just recently moved in with a female house mate..we dont have a relationship at all but im very attracted to her and would love to make the 1st move..i dont want sex from her just to be able to cuddle on the sofa and hold hands and maybe occassionaly spoon..we talk about everything and think we would have a good relationship if it ever did come to that..

i just want to know how i go about making the 1st move or telling her what i would like..im a slightly shy guy and would find it very hard to just come straight out with it..:scratchhead:


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

I wouldn't make any moves, unless you don't mind living in a very awkward situation if if doesn't go over well.


----------



## Enigma77 (Jul 25, 2011)

doesnt matter now anyway..she invited another guy over..guess im going out for the night


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

ask her then do what she says


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh god don't mess with your rent paying roommates. As a landlord I can tell you that's a disaster.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree with RLD... Asking out a brand new room mate is asking for trouble. If she turns you down, there's all sorts of awkwardness. If she accepts and it doesn't work out, it's even worse. Find someone else to moon over. Maybe she has a friend or something.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

